# Retrofit Sat Nav and MK3 common issues?



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I've been here a while (owned 2 x MK2 TT models and now have a F56 MINI)

I want to get back into a TT (MK3 this time!) local dealer says they have a car which is mostly to my spec 
It's an MK3 S Line but I said I wanted Sat Nav or wouldn't consider it and the one he shown me is one without Sat Nav lol

The dealer said they can retrofit it at £1800!! Seems high? Can this be done and can it be done as well but cheaper elsewhere?

I'm really not clued up on the MK3 so anything I should look for or any tips would be really appreciated too!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not legally. Just wait and get one with the bits on you want.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

The dealer really can't undercut the cost of the factory option. Where would that leave them? No one paying the full price for factory options on new cars and just having them dealer retro fitted on delivery.

Third parties do offer to activate the nav, but as Toshiba implies that's either licence infringement at best, or software piracy at worst. Also it's not 100% the same as factory as you don't get the SIM slot on the MMI for Audi connect or the 3 years of map updates.

Up to you, but better waiting for the right car IMO. Some of the cost of the factory nav option will have been lost in depreciation that way.


----------



## miller (Mar 5, 2009)

Had my sat nav activated at VW Retrofit in Redditch £250. Would recommend to anyone well worth the drive. Came with glowing reports from other people and can certainly back that up!


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Why not just tell them you would buy the car but it's got no sat nav so I'm sorry but I will go elsewhere,and see what he comes back with.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Use it as a negotiating tool and see where you get to.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealer is not Audi, they have to pay for the part..
There's not that much in the car to start with I can't see they would even consider this...


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

There's a serious lack of well spec used TT models at the moment

The first one had sold already

Went to a different dealer liked the one outside showroom but that had also sold


----------

